# bare minimum needed to start



## SamSh (Sep 8, 2017)

Greetings. I live near Charlotte NC in a nondescript subdivision. Divorced with 11 year old son. Not handy. Sorry the post is a bit lengthy. 

I was pretty much scared to death about Harvey and Irma really rattled me as well. It actually still does, but the path looks much better for those living in the Charlotte area than before. But, still I know we will get something and the path can shift yet again. Anyway, last week I really was not prepared for much of anything. Two days ago, I took an inventory and if the SHTF, I had for prepping:

1. about 5 gallons of bottled water, more by chance than a conscious decision to store some water. 
2. considerable amounts of canned foods like beans, pasta and other things of the sort. Some of this was due to me buying such items and forgetting about it in my pantry.
3. several flashlights and tons of newish batteries. (I am an avid photographer and need AA and AAAs for flashes and other electronic stuff)
4. a rechargeable battery pack for USB items. It can supposedly charge things 4x
5. a relatively large cooler and many ice packs (I like to fish) some various small coolers
6. frozen ground beef
7. a gas grill and a new 20b container of propane

Two days ago, I decided it would be a good idea to get some very basic stuff in case I was stuck in my house and without power for a period of time. To that end, I got:

1. a big bag of white rice (I heard white is better than brown for long term storage)
2. nuts and trail mix (I like all kinds of nuts)
3. two five gallon gasoline containers (I didn't really think about it since my strategy before was to always have a full tank of gas, but I figure the "best case scenario" is that I fuel my car next week or whenever with this instead of at the pump, so since I have to use fuel anyway, it is a good idea to have it)
4. about 20 gallons of more water. (it is probably overkill, but water is cheap, and I figure I can always use it)
5. more almond butter, deli meat, bread which is in the freezer

So, for someone who has no real desire, at least at this time, to engage in the "hobby" of prepping (and I am by no means using this in a derogatory manner) I was wondering what you think about this basic, minimum amount of items I have, and what other suggestions you have for someone who wants the absolute essentials in the (likely) event something at least minor will happen in the next few years---I am thinking of an ice storm, hurricane, or whatever. I would imagine a hand cranked radio is pretty important along with a first aid kit. What else would you consider essential to have as a baseline?

Also, on an unrelated note...I am not a gun person at all. I am not against guns, but I am totally indifferent to it. With that said, my son enjoys shooting and is actually a pretty good shot. We went to a fire range several times the past year, and I figure since he has an interest in guns, it would be a good idea for him to get firearm safety instruction from someone who knows what he is doing and to shoot off some rounds. (the gun instructor drilled into him that you can never assume a gun is unloaded, which I think is very important for kids to know) He particularly likes a .22 gun, especially the rifle, as the ones who shoots with has less recoil than a .22 handgun and he likes the look to it, which has the banana style clip and kind of looks like a military-style weapon.

It is kind of in the back of my mind to purchase an inexpensive .22, probably used, instead of having to rent one. Realistically, the gun won't get much use unless he is at the range with me, and realistically, I do not enjoy target practice much, although I get off a few rounds when he shoots. I also like the .22 since ammo is cheap. So, the question I am finally getting at is would something like a .22 have a realistic place for me if I wanted to use it for self-defense as a secondary use, with the primary use being a gun we can use at the firing range. Also, do you think a handgun or rife is more practical, both for target practice and if I had to use it as a deterrent against someone. Finally, if my son wants something more powerful/louder/more cool/more whatever than a .22, do you have any suggestions, or is a .22 ideal for what we are using it for? I would prefer something with inexpensive ammo, as I can see from going to the range that ammo tends to go pretty fast and it is more expensive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good gracious,

This is the reason that 2 Lesbians should not have a child then divorce.

Thanks!

Slippy



SamSh said:


> Greetings. I live near Charlotte NC in a nondescript subdivision. Divorced with 11 year old son. Not handy. Sorry the post is a bit lengthy.
> 
> I was pretty much scared to death about Harvey and Irma really rattled me as well. It actually still does, but the path looks much better for those living in the Charlotte area than before. But, still I know we will get something and the path can shift yet again. Anyway, last week I really was not prepared for much of anything. Two days ago, I took an inventory and if the SHTF, I had for prepping:
> 
> ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome, arm yourself with a sense of humour and thick skin 
Also please use the forum's search function


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you want basics, here's what you need.

Sufficient water for all members of your household to last 3 weeks. (1-2 gallons per person per day)
Sufficient food for all members to last 3 weeks. (2000 calories per person per day)
A simple method for preparing this food.
A simple method for keeping warm, and cooling off.
Battery lighting, and batteries to run them.
Things to occupy you when the power is out. (cards, board games, etc.)

And most importantly, a plan to evacuate and get your family together and out of town should the need arise.
Hurricanes are no joke. Have a plan to be nowhere near one.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I am not sure were slippy came up with that but what-ever?
ok you got some basic stuff and it is mostly food -well get some flour you can make a lot of stuff with it maybe some dried beans too like navy -pinto ect. 
also what I find handy are the hamburger helper stuff and the noodle side dishes you should know the ones I am talking about and they are cheap since you like fish why not stock up some extra fishing stuff.
guns well, respect is the best option respect the gun and always assume it is loaded -and never ever point it at anything you don't want to destroy - a 22 that's fine and it does have a lot of uses but the one that sticks in my mind is piss off large dogs  you have about 10 seconds before that thing is all on you so how many shoots is it going to take and how many are you going to get is the real question there--now enter a 12 gauge pump shotgun and everything in the game changes =poof no more dog!!! Now do not let any body fool you yah the 12 has a little recoil but it is a push not a smack or a shove and is really not that noticeable really it isn't that bad but you defense/food gathering/ wholly crap factor just went from a 2 to 15 on a 10 point scale and they are cheap the guns are cheap the ammo is cheap and it is found everywere even during the Obama ammo crisis 12 gauge was in full supply even at Walmart. so for your boy and you that might just be a possible option.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think you're doing alright. You've got water, food and a way to cook it, flashlights and batteries, gasoline, and you recognize a need to get a firearm for...whatever. It's a good start. Better than a lot of people. You have to build on it though. Stick around here, there are lots of very smart people who will be glad to help you. They helped me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes what sidecar said^^^^^^^^ good words^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard, you're doing great by just getting started. The more people have a grasp on preparedness the better. One resource I would direct you to is ready.gov. Lots of good lists and ideas to get started there. Also remember the rule of 3's. You have 3 seconds to survive without the right attitude, 3 minutes to survive without air, 3 hours to survive without shelter in extreme weather, 3 days to survive without water, and 3 weeks to survive without food.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SamSh,

Taken from your post:

Some of this was due to me buying such items and forgetting about it in my pantry.
no real desire, at least at this time, to engage in the "hobby" of prepping
I am not a gun person at all. I am not against guns, but I am totally indifferent to it
It is kind of in the back of my mind to purchase an inexpensive .22, probably used, instead of having to rent one

My thoughts:

:spank:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Get more of everything. Take the gasoline for example. You might think a full tank of gas will allow you to evacuate, and it normally would, but during a crisis when the roads are packed, you won't be driving 70 down the interstate... unless you are very smart & were the first to get out. Plan on bringing more gas with you, as you see on the news, when everyone tries to leave at once, the stations run out of gas and traffic creeps... at best. With all prepping, you want to have what you need prior to the event and the very last thing you want to do is be in line with scared folks trying to buy fuel, food, water, etc.

Keep in mind when you ask 10 folks a gun question, you will get 12 different replies. There is no one right gun or caliber. I have lots of guns but the gun I use the most is a .22. As you said, it is cheaper to shoot. Besides that, there is no recoil, so it is a great choice for a new shooter. I've seen too many folks run off because a larger caliber gun hurt them & scared them. You can't hit what you are aiming at if you are scared. For that reason, it doesn't bother me for someone to use a .22 even for home defense, if you are comfortable with the gun & because of that comfort, can always hit what you aim at. A few years back, a few of us ******** went shooting in a friend's pasture. I was shooting a .22 Buck Mark pistol. My friend's dad came along with some magnum, manly handgun that kicked like hell & was loud. With my .22 I was dead on with every shot. Manly man couldn't even hit the target itself. Of course bigger is better but accuracy trumps size.

My favorite gun to shoot is the S&W 15-22. I have a couple of them. Even some law enforcement train with them as it closely mimics a real AR but is easier & cheaper to shoot than one. It is the gun I use with new shooters, as it is easy to grip & hold, does not kick, is not loud (especially with a suppressor)... and it has the cool factor. It is cheap too so good for a new shooter.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

where to begin????? I am kind of pissed at myself for missing out on years of fees for renting out my guns... unfortunately they were all lost in the great squirrel fire of 98...


----------



## SamSh (Sep 8, 2017)

*******: That S&W is what my kid shoots at the range.

Thanks for the comments. The hamburger helper suggestion sounds pretty good as well.

Regarding fuel...I imagine the most sensible thing to do with a relatively small amount of fuel is to simply use the 5 gallon cans to periodically fill up your vehicle with and then refill the containers. I do not have a generator.

Also, I know general wifi is connected to power (and might go out if cable TV is out of service) but do you know if cell phone 4G generally works in a place with widespread damage, such as a hurricane or ice storm?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SamSh said:


> Regarding fuel...I imagine the most sensible thing to do with a relatively small amount of fuel is to simply use the 5 gallon cans to periodically fill up your vehicle with and then refill the containers. I do not have a generator.


 That is what I do. I keep several 5 gallon containers full and stored in my upper barn. I use them for my Gator & mower, so they get used & refilled thru the year. If you only use gas in your car, then I'd keep a minimum of 2 five gallon containers & make sure to use & refill twice a year or so.



SamSh said:


> Also, I know general wifi is connected to power (and might go out if cable TV is out of service) but do you know if cell phone 4G generally works in a place with widespread damage, such as a hurricane or ice storm?


My understanding is as long as the towers survive, they can operate for a good while on backup generators.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Well if you got about 2 weeks of food (that you can easily prepare) and water and shelter then your doing way better than most!!!

1. Instead of those ice pack thingys...I would used frozen water instead. You always have the option of drinking it when its thawed...cant do that with the chemical ice packs. Its cheaper and I am a tightwad! If I cant eat it or drink it or if it cant get me water or food then why do I have it?

2. I didnt see any "Head Lamp" lighting listed. Its a very underestimated item I assure you. Have you ever tried to cook in the dark holding a flash light? Not cool! I personally like the dorcy brand that Academy has as they are cheap, about 5-6 bucks, use AAA rechargable batteries not included, have two modes of white light and a red mode, comfortable strap thats adjustable and sturdy, easy to operate and manipulate. I bet I have a couple of dozen rechargable AA and AAA bateries! Yeah they are like 10 bucks a 4 pack but can be recharged about 100 times making them cheaper than 400 standard batteries. I also have a 20 watt solar panel and can recharge them as well as my cell phone (so I can contact people if need be and follow the weather and news in addition to my lap top computer.

3. I saw no way to heat your humble abode if you have an ice storm and power goes out, maybe you did and I missed it. But I would come up with some way to heat my home. Hell I am here in Texas and I have a way to heat and warm my house or at least a room. How ya gonna cook? I like tuna fish and spam but it gets old after a while. How you gonna cook that rice? I have a single burner Coleman dual fuel stove that uses Gasoline or White Gas, I also have a folding stove that I can place a sterno can in and cook over. I also have a grill and about a 40 gallon trash can of charcoal briquets.

4. Everyone should have a 22 rim fire. I would have said your high on crack to not have one until Sandy Hook caused a ammo shortage of the likes I have never seen. 22 rim fire ammo is back in stock for the most part now but the price for a 500 round box went from 19 bucks to 28 bucks in my area which is rediculas when you consider I remember paying a buck fifty for 5 rounds not that terribly long ago! While a rimfire aint that good of a defensive weapon, I dont know anyone in their right mind that would challenge someone weilding a 22 rifle or handgun!!! But then again people with ill will towards you aint exactly in their right mind either are they? While it can fatally wound and kill its not a fight stopper by any stretch of the imagination although it beats throwing rocks 8 days a week. Why buy used when the price wont likely be much cheaper based off what I have seen in pawn shops? For less than 200 fun dollars you can have a nice 22 rimfire rifle! I have seen the little chipmunk 22 bolt actions for as cheap as 99 bucks and 119 bucks. Mossberg has a cheap auto loader thats about 150 bucks, sometimes less when you catch a sale on them. Yeah I would suggest something a little more significant. Some ideas here would be a budget priced shotgun although recoil can be a bit stiff for the untrained. A decent pump can be had for about 200 or so fun dollars. I bought a Mossberg 535 Turkey Thug pump that holds 5 rounds a few years back for 199.00 with all the whistles and bells at a big box store. Yeah I got it on sale and wasnt even looking to buy a gun (I own several dozen) but for that price I was like hell yeah!!! I think the Maverick Pump 12 Gauge still retials for that or close to it. A 12 or 20 gauge can pick up the check on any up close and personal defense situations as long as you dont let them get in your face first to address this issue. The ammo is pretty cheap as far as ammo goes. 18 bucks can get you a 25 round box of Supreme 00-Buck shot which aint bad out to about 30 yards or on price. 6 bucks can get you a 25 round box of Birdshot. There are a lot more options out there this is just one that I think would appeal best to a non gun enthusist which you seem to be. Again on a shotgun the recoil can be a bit stiff for the untrained and inexperienced but its managable with a recoil pad and a few boxes of ammo at the range for the average adult or older teen with some "target loads". A 12 gauge is really intimidating to a bad guy as they know full good and well what it will do to them if they are on the wrong end of it inside 30 yards which might allow you to stop a confrontation before it ever starts the second they see it. Thats a good thing cause while I have a good bit of combat experience from the military, I have no desire to get into a confrontation if it can be avoided...there are no Runner Up awards in a gun fight!!!

5. Dont know how cold it gets there but even in North Texas it can get a bit chilly for extended periods and we do occassionally get ice and snow and guess what? We loose power here too! I would imagine you do as well. Might wanna think about what do you do in a power outage and a snow storm where downed tree limbs have knocked out the power. How are you gonna stay warm? Its much easier to heat one room cheaply and safely than a whole house. I would consider a Propane Heater such as the 3000-5000 btu Mr Heater and a 20 lbs propane bottle and a 10 ft extension hose for it. A Kerosene Heater would also be very useful. I use my Mr Heater in my shed where I am often busy. In Japan the Kerosene heater was the standard heating. No we didnt die becuase of Carbon Monoxide poisoning although occassionally that did show up in the news but it was rare! The Mr Heater has a low oxygen sensor and will shut off if the oxygen in the room gets too low to be safe. On low this will operate off a 20 lbs bottle of propane (20 lbs of propane here sells for about 12 bucks a refill) for about 120-130 hours! That heats a 22 ft poorly insulated RV warm and cozy at the deer lease all week end with fuel to spare! Plus its way cheaper than a 1 lbs bottles which the last couple of years have risen considerably in price to the point hell will freeze over before I buy another one!

Just some food for thought....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice job for someone puttin' her preps togother on the fly, SamSh!

A few other suggestions. You probably even have most of these already, but in case not...

Dust mask (dollar store item)
Wrench (to turn off utilities)
local map
can opener and back up can opener 
paper plates, paper towels, toilet paper
feminine supplies
Matches
fire extinguisher
blankets
documents in fire proof box and copies in a go bag
Get the local police and municipal alerts sent to your cell phone


----------



## SamSh (Sep 8, 2017)

Regarding the Mr. Heater, I honestly always thought *all* propane/kerosene and other similar heaters were outdoors only. Apparently, based on the comments here in the forum and a quick google search, it seems like the consensus is that they are safe for indoor (not tent, but inside a house) use. But, I am not really sure how they are safe...doesn't it have to create CO as a byproduct? I know even if it is "indoor safe" I would need to get an extra CO alarm by it. I am sure it is still best never to sleep with it running, and simply to blanket up for warmth. Still, if this is safe, it seems like one of these would solve the heat issue for me. I am not looking for 70 degree warmth; I would be perfectly happy if it could keep one room in my house at 60 degrees.

Is there a better way to handle lighting? Remember, I am not looking for something fancy or to light up the entire house; I am happy with one room having light. I have a ton of AAA batteries as well as about five flashlights which are about 300 lumens. (I like to travel around third world countries for photography and always carry two flashlights with me, which means it is in a photo vest. I guess I am a bit crazy, but I don't want to walk around at night in a village without external lights and only have one flashlight on me). While I know the flashlights would give me light in the dark, ideally I would like to have sufficient power to read a book at night. I don't think five 300 lumen flashlights would cut it. Plus, I would like whole room illumination, not points of light. However, I have not seen anything I like so far. I just want something battery powered. Any suggestions? I would ideally like kind of like the industrial-style garage lights on a stand, but I need something battery powered. Would something like a camping lantern, if powerful enough, be a realistic possibility? Or, would it still be best to get a few very powerful flashlights and simply point them up at the ceiling and have the light bounce down to light up the entire room?

Or, do you think it is more practical to get something like this, a 100W 40800mAH battery powered inverter, so I could plug in a lamp with LED bulbs into it? Amazon has some for about $150. It seems like it is something useful not only for prepping, but also for practical non-prepping uses.

thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mr Heater Big Buddy has a low oxygen sensor, will shut off automatically if low.

I have the big buddy models and use them inside every winter for supplemental heat.

They are safe to use inside, they have never set off my CO detectors, best part, do not need electricity.

The work great and I run them off of 20 and 100 pound tanks.

For light, get a Coleman propane lantern, they even give off heat. 

You can get a single burner propane or butane stove at Walmart that will give you something to cook with.

My kitchen stove is propane, so I am all set there.

I carry a Coleman peak one burner and two large canisters for each of fuel,

in each Jeeps for melting ice or snow for water.

Other than flashlights, I don't care for any battery powered lights.

I have, Coleman gasoline and propane lanterns, Aladdin mantel lamps, flat wick kerosene lamps and lanterns.

For long duration, I like to use the oil lamps unless I need More light to do something the then gas lanterns get used.

Yes, the white rice is correct, get navy beans and favorite spices to add, plus spam to balance the meal out.

You can live on rice and beans only forever if needed to,

but you need animal fat or oils in your diet, beans, rice and a teaspoon of olive oil will work or a serving of spam.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SamSh said:


> Is there a better way to handle lighting? Remember, I am not looking for something fancy or to light up the entire house; I am happy with one room having light.


I use the Goal Zero Torch 250 Flashlight with Integrated Solar Panel for my lighting needs. It can be laid flat & used as a floodlight from one light bank or you can use the light on the end as a flashlight. It is my go to flashlight & worklight or if we lose power, use it to light up a room. Can be charged by ups or by solar, plus has a built in hand crank. You can also use it to charge other USB devices, such as your phone. I also have their folding solar panel with sever built in cord option to charge it if the power is out & I can't get to or use my solar generators. Used that light just two nights ago while working on my chicken coop opener.

Built-in solar panel, USB charging cable, and hand-crank for light anywhere
Multiple light options that allow to use as a 250 total lumen output flashlight, floodlight or red emergency light
Save on power with bright and half-bright modes
Long-lasting, advanced lithium 4400mAh battery and integrated USB port charges phones and boosts tablets to stay connected
Run Time: 7 - 48 Hours 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JGR3QT0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GU64KV8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think you start with food and water for 5 to 7 days and some way to at least have some hot broth drink during that time. Sounds like you got that covered. I too think you should check the government Ready in Three site. A battery operated radio to listen to local AM/ FM Stations if you do not have one get one. Look for one that might also have a weather alert feature if not get a separate weather radio for tornado alerts. 
I would say you got a start more than a lot of people . 

As to guns if you get something a 22 lever action rifle for the boy to use a a range and to have just in case is a good idea and not that expensive. 
I normally recommend a shot gun pump action 12 gauge but if he likes to target shot the 22 will do that . Maybe later you can get a shot gun for intruders but for now the 22. 



Ignore the unkind comments, take what you can from the forum and use it to help your self and your family.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Solar lights used for backpacking work well for reading https://www.rei.com/product/120698/luminaid-packlite-nova-usb-solar-lantern . Also try some of the cheap wally world outdoor solar lights they sell them on clearance for less than 2 bucks come late fall. They only last a year or two but you can stick them outside during the day to charge and then use them inside to light the room.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe you should be concerned with your response to being "scared to death over Harvey"?

Don't be concerned with what offends anyone here. Planning to survive a disaster is not a hobby it is uncommon sense. 

It is all very real and sticking your head in the sand and thinking happy thoughts will not change that. Bad things happen to good people. 

Open your eyes. Learn. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My bad..

I though the OP was a lesbian and got "divorced" from her partner.

Carry on...lain:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> My bad..
> 
> I though the OP was a lesbian and got "divorced" from her partner.
> 
> Carry on...lain:


Sometimes I wonder about you Slippy.....LOL

SamSh....Good start and good on you for getting interested in self sufficiency. As you learn more about what to prep and more importantly, why you need what you need, Then you gain knowledge. With knowledge you conquer fear.

My primary advice to you is to take anything you read, watch, or listen to and immediately apply it and do it so that it becomes something you truly learned and understood, instead of something you read about and need to try to recall during a crisis.

It's hard to Google "Making water safe to drink" when there's no power, internet access, or you can't find the book it was written in....

Good luck.

OSFG


----------



## SamSh (Sep 8, 2017)

She is not a lesbian...but if you are interested in love, let me know and I can certainly hook you up. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SamSh said:


> She is not a lesbian...but if you are interested in love, let me know and I can certainly hook you up. Caveat Emptor.


Me too?


----------



## WeThePeopl2290 (Sep 11, 2017)

Geez samSh, you're asking what the bare min is? Looks like you already have more than the min lol


----------



## SamSh (Sep 8, 2017)

I guess I interpret "bare minimum" is to get by in relative comfort if the power is out for 2-3 days, and not having to go to the store to get groceries with everyone else. Be able to get by OK for 5-7 days if something really bad happens. At this point, I am trying to prepare for what could happen in any given year given my geographic location (i.e. tropical storm force winds due to a landfalling hurricane; an ice storm giving us an inch of ice). I am not really preparing for what might happen (such as riots, EMP, mass civil unrest, a tornado), but what probably will happen in the next 2-3 years or so.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

SamSh said:


> I guess I interpret "bare minimum" is to get by in relative comfort if the power is out for 2-3 days, and not having to go to the store to get groceries with everyone else. Be able to get by OK for 5-7 days if something really bad happens. At this point, I am trying to prepare for what could happen in any given year given my geographic location (i.e. tropical storm force winds due to a landfalling hurricane; an ice storm giving us an inch of ice). I am not really preparing for what might happen (such as riots, EMP, mass civil unrest, a tornado), but what probably will happen in the next 2-3 years or so.


That's a great way to look at things actually. Start with what is most likely to happen and build from there. Most people already have 2-5 days of food on hand anyway. Many may not have stored water though because "you can always get it from the faucet." Until you can't that is, just ask the population of Flint, Michigan as an example. Some easy ways to start stocking up would be to start buying one or two Mountain House style just add water meal in a bag or other long term food when you go to the store. Another example would be to buy one or two extra of what your family is eating anyway.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Get and use a weather radio. I have found that the local weather radio is alot more accurate than any online/tv source. We get alot of severe thunder storms here durring the summer. They can forecast these down to the minute.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Water
Food
Shelter
Security
Medical

those are the 5 things to consider

now ask yourself... How can I provide that to my child and for what length of time will I need to provide it

My personal opinion is that anybody that preps for less then 1 year is crazy, less then 30 days nuts, less then a week is downright foolish and might as well move to Canada


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> well I am not sure were slippy came up with that but what-ever?


Plain as the nose on your face


----------



## Mochamorning (Sep 23, 2017)

Great info for another beginner prepper here. Thank you to everyone adding information.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not known if was mentioned or not but how about a portable generator? Even the smallest (least expensive) will run a couple lights and fans, probably gets a little stuffy without any power? I don't know your money nor living situation but if you opt for a larger generator one that hooks up and powers most of your house talk to someone knowledgeable on such things (assuming you are not) there are a couple safety concerns. Most important is turning off the main breaker before and during  hooking up to your house.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Not known if was mentioned or not but how about a portable generator? Even the smallest (least expensive) will run a couple lights and fans, probably gets a little stuffy without any power? I don't know your money nor living situation but if you opt for a larger generator one that hooks up and powers most of your house talk to someone knowledgeable on such things (assuming you are not) there are a couple safety concerns. Most important is turning off the main breaker before and during  hooking up to your house.


all these types with the small gennies do - are run extension cords - their biggest mistakes are too small capacity extension cords and over loading ....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> all these types with the small gennies do are run extension cords - their biggest mistakes are too small capacity extension cords and over loading ....


Your right about the extension cords I'd go no smaller than 14awg unless I was running something very small. I was thinking "bare minimum " also North Carolina without power in the hot autumn days and nights, a cheap 2cycle gen. Will run a couple lights and portable fans, which would make life more bareable. Of course the more she'd be willing to spend.......


----------



## vf750rider (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi. Also fairly new to this, also a North Carolinian. But I have a consideration for you in the firearms department for the 'next step' up in caliber.

Consider 9mm ...
- most widely used ammo, always available anywhere ammo is sold
- cheapest ammo above .22lr - can always easily get target rounds box of 50 for $12 usually less, and 1000 rounds for $200
- I've also bought hollow point rounds as low as $16 for 50
- being cheapest ammo, tend to have more less expensive handguns available in 9mm over other calibers
- has low recoil, easy to shoot, as deadly as any other caliber (I don't want to start a debate with this statement)
- the big deciding factor for my choice of a first gun ... plenty of 9mm carbine rifles available as well as handguns

I might get plastered here for even mentioning the name, (and I'd rather not debate this in this thread either), but take a look at the Hi-Point 995TS. Many will say Hi-Point is junk, but hear me out ... This was the first gun I ever owned or shot since shotgun deer hunting with dad 35 years ago. Out of the box, it fires impeccably EVERY time. I've NEVER had a failure to feed (FTF) or a failure to eject (FTE) - this $180 rifle out of the box shoots flawlessly every time. I've shot 500+ rounds through mine without any issues. And, the inexperienced shooter that I am (I just bought in May 2017) - I can 9 out of 10 rounds in a 6 inch grouping off the factory metal sights at 75 yards every time. Your son will like the 'look' of it, it has a spring loaded shoulder butt plate to lessen recoil even more, comes with 10 round magazines and there is a 20 round magazine available as well. It has Weaver rails so ready for attaching scopes, bi-pods, forward grip, flashlights or lasers out of the box. AND ... shoots 9mm handgun cartridges! You can shoot a box of $12 round nose at the range without breaking the bank, and have hollow point personal defense rounds ready to swap out for SHTF. This rifle will give you accurate stopping power as far as 400 yards away, but can be practiced at the 25 yard indoor range since it's just 9mm handgun ammo. The 'junk' rumour with Hi-Point got started with some issues they had on their handguns, but most people praise their carbine rifles.

And, this puts you in-line for a 9mm handgun should you choose, because again, the rifle and handgun take same ammo! I've bought 2 handguns since May also and I just love shooting at the range. Many many nice 9mm handguns available inexpensively as well, whether concealed carry or full size.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

vf750rider said:


> Hi. Also fairly new to this, also a North Carolinian. But I have a consideration for you in the firearms department for the 'next step' up in caliber.
> 
> Consider 9mm ...
> - most widely used ammo, always available anywhere ammo is sold
> ...


(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Firearm Calibers I Never Thought Of" and writes down 9MM...):vs_wave:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> well I am not sure were slippy came up with that but what-ever?
> ok you got some basic stuff and it is mostly food -well get some flour you can make a lot of stuff with it maybe some dried beans too like navy -pinto ect.
> also what I find handy are the hamburger helper stuff and the noodle side dishes you should know the ones I am talking about and they are cheap since you like fish why not stock up some extra fishing stuff.
> guns well, respect is the best option respect the gun and always assume it is loaded -and never ever point it at anything you don't want to destroy - a 22 that's fine and it does have a lot of uses but the one that sticks in my mind is piss off large dogs  you have about 10 seconds before that thing is all on you so how many shoots is it going to take and how many are you going to get is the real question there--now enter a 12 gauge pump shotgun and everything in the game changes =poof no more dog!!! Now do not let any body fool you yah the 12 has a little recoil but it is a push not a smack or a shove and is really not that noticeable really it isn't that bad but you defense/food gathering/ wholly crap factor just went from a 2 to 15 on a 10 point scale and they are cheap the guns are cheap the ammo is cheap and it is found everywere even during the Obama ammo crisis 12 gauge was in full supply even at Walmart. so for your boy and you that might just be a possible option.


Ya I had to re-read a few times to find nothing


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

vf750rider said:


> Hi. Also fairly new to this, also a North Carolinian. But I have a consideration for you in the firearms department for the 'next step' up in caliber.
> 
> Consider 9mm ...
> - most widely used ammo, always available anywhere ammo is sold
> ...


they have the worst rep in the industry for warranty & service - might as well deal with an importer of overseas junk ....

what you need to realize that this is a prepper site - not a firearms forum - little different mentality when it comes to certain things - firearms being just one .... preppers strive for the long term & dependability - the belief in self sufficiency and that institutions/companies for support & service is an unwise move ..... the weapon you choose will be a life & death EDC - thru the worst conditions - and it'll have to survive for multi-generations because replacements won't be available ....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Food & Water: enough for each member (pets included) of your household for one month.
As for a gun, a Ruger 10/22 is great fun at the range, will put food on the table and might even put an end to an aggressor.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes VF750 does have a point -the high point to be exact they are cheap but work and hold up well -may be the ugliest gun ever made but they do work and you can get a handgun and rifle in the same caliber for about 300 bucks (imagine that ) and you can also get a few spare mags cause they are cheap too!!


----------

